# We Almost Lost Parker



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

Parker isn't a LGD, but he is an integral part of our farm and family, so I am posting this here. Tuesday night he threw up massive volumes of water. He thought he would be in trouble as he NEVER does anything in the house, he looked so ashamed. We sopped it up with paper towels and he threw up a few more times. Dogs throw up sometimes. Then they are better. Wednesday he seemed ok. Our inside dogs have free choice kibble, sometimes they eat like it's going out of style, other times they skip a day or two. Thursday we left real early to go to a funeral 4 hours away and didn't get back until late. We had our neighbor go by and check on him and he said that Parker obviously didn't feel good. Worried, we couldn't wait to get home. Once home, we could see that there was something wrong, but what? His tail was droopy, he refused to eat, (and Parker NEVER refuses food) he just wanted to lay at DH's feet and look at us with imploring eyes. DH was practically in tears over the thought of Parker's suffering.  We were at the vet the next morning when they opened.

Our vet x-rayed Parker, drew blood for tests and started an IV. The vet wanted to keep him for the day. We had to go to a Dr appointment for DH and called the vet when we were done. The vet said he thought Parker's intestine had "telescoped" over itself and if so, he would need surgery. His white blood cell count was on the high side of normal and the vet wanted to keep him overnight. He called us at 5:30 and told us a second x-ray showed more swelling and that he wouldn't sleep if he didn't operate on Parker immediately. We gave him our blessings. He called back a few hours later to tell us the results. It turned out that the intestine didn't telescope over itself, the blockage was.......A HICKORY NUT. 

I know what happened. We have wild persimmon trees in the front pasture. The dogs love them. The sheep love them. They all run to the trees to hoover up the persimmons, trying to be the first to eat them ALL. There are also several hickory trees.......And now you know the REST of the story!

The vet called this morning to say that Parker is eating and drinking and we can pick him up in the morning. We have sorely missed him these 2 days. He is 104 pounds of exuberant life. He is happy, loving, excited all the time, protective of children-ANY children, fantastic playmate, great with the chickens and sheep, just an all around good dog. We adore him.

Trip and Parker helping unload dog food





Parker and our 23 month grand daughter, a couple of months ago




5 years ago, worried over my Mother, keeping watch over her.




Asleep and snoring in my lap, his back legs hung off the end of my recliner, LOL


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

Our oldest grand daughter when she was 6, both of them taking a nap




Parker LOVES baby chicks!




And baby ducks too!





Dragging Trip around by the tail a couple of years ago





Parker and Polly teaching young pup Trip how to play tug of war


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2017)

WOW, I'm so glad you were able to save him! I'll bet "lodged hickory nut" wasn't high on the list the vet had for causes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh my - so glad he's ok now!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, sounds scary. Just lost our black lab though.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, sounds scary. Just lost our black lab though.


We lost our black Lab the week of Christmas in 2011. Our daughter, her husband and their daughter went to the shelter and adopted Parker for us. He has given us so much joy! We are so relieved the vet was able to save him. A hickory nut! Who knew?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank goodness it was just the hickory nut! Wesson had a slipping intussusception (intestine telescoping over itself is a GREAT description!) as a puppy. After his surgery he had to be chained up in the living room for a month and fed pureed dog food. What kind of recovery and care is Parker looking at after this surgery?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

Since the vet didn't have to cut out a hunk of Parker's intestine, his recovery will be much shorter. The vet will send us home with special dog food and Parker will have to take it easy for awhile. I'm going to ask the vet more questions tomorrow when we pick Parker up.

Poor Wesson! I bet that month was super hard! How old was he when this happened to him?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

aww what a sweetheart he is! So glad he's ok!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad he's okay!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2017)

Man, what a relief this must be for you and DH! So glad the vet was able to fix the problem and hope he has a swift and full recovery!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

Something like that ya just can't prevent, but sure Glad there isn't long term damage from it. They do give us a Scare every once-in-a-while, and your Awareness avoided the greater issue....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2017)

Over here crying reading the story.
I am so glad the vet was insistent and glad you all take such care for your animals.


A hickory nut!   Back in the day... helped with pulling out socks, rug parts, towels... but NEVER a hickory nut!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 22, 2017)

Really glad that he is ok. But I need to know...how did they get it out? maybe I don't want to know after all...


----------



## TAH (Jan 23, 2017)

So glad he is ok!
Hope he has a quick and speedy recovery! 
Give that parker a hug for me, plz. 
! 

I was in tears reading about your wonderful parker, so glad he is ok.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wesson was 6 months old when they took out 8" of his intestines. That was a very hard month for him and us. They only gave us a 50/50 chance he would survive at all. I am glad they didn't have to go as far with Parker! Let us know how things go when you pick him up.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad to hear they figured it out


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Really glad that he is ok. But I need to know...how did they get it out? maybe I don't want to know after all...


The vet only had to cut a slit in the intestine to remove the hickory nut, so recovery will be much better for Parker, instead of removing several inches of the intestine which would mean a much longer and harder recovery.

Thanks @Latestarter ! You have met our boy, so you know his happy, exuberant personality.

Going to go get him at 10:00!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad he's going to be OK.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2017)

Parker is home! He was crying with excitement when he saw us. How do you explain to a dog that Mommy and Daddy will come back to get him? Poor boy, he probably thought we had abandoned him. He came through surgery with flying colors, will have to take his meds and eat only canned dog food (he sure will like that)! He has to go back on the 30th to get staples out. In the meantime, we will have to try to keep this livewire calm and as inactive as possible.......   The vet said he could go to Tractor Supply in answer to my question of When? So we drove to Mineola to TSC and let him look at everything. We bought dog food and came home. When we got off the highway, we rolled down the window so he could smell along the way. I sat in the back seat with him and he tried to get his whole body in my lap. When we got close to home, he started whining.

DH put Trip on the porch so Parker could go pee without getting tackled by his buddy in LET'S PLAY!! Trip was so excited to see him, he was shaking! Both Trip and Polly sniffed my jeans for the scent of their friend. For awhile we will have to put Trip up while we take Parker out to potty, he just won't understand that he can't body slam his best buddy. We are so excited and happy to have our boy home!

DH called the vet to the side and gave him a $100 dollar bill. He told him to buy everybody's lunch. Our vet was astonished and tried to not take it, but DH insisted. He saved our Parker's life!

This makes twice Parker has lost his nuts........


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2017)

You are SO bad @Baymule !!

That thing is huge, clearly he didn't listen when you told him to chew his food.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You are SO bad @Baymule !!



You just now figuring that out????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

Dang - he swallowed that thing WHOLE????


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2017)

There's no place like home!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

Ahhhhhh, I know he's glad to be home!   So happy for the good outcome


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2017)

My goodness...look at that thing!! 
So, so Glad it ended with a Happy ending, tho he does have some time left Healing.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2017)

I wasn't aware there was a half belted black lab breed!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2017)

So thankful he is okay!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 26, 2017)

Nothing like a lab to eat something he's not supposed to! We had a lab for about a year (someone in town was in the process of building their house and needed a temporary home for their dog) and he would eat ANYTHING and EVERYTHING. He swallowed a small plastic frog one time. It can out the other end intact. 

Glad Parker is ok!


----------

